# First time sausage smoker



## bvref9 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yesterday I made smoked polish sausage for the first time. The sausage turned out well for my first time, but I am looking for some advice. I made 15 pounds and made sure none of the sausage touched each other. I also made sure that I kept the lowest hanging sausage more than three inches above the heating element cover. I expected the lowest hanging sausage to get cooked more, but should I have rotated the sausage on the dowels? Thanks for the help.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2012)

Bv, morning...  when you get more posts, you can post Q-Views of your triumphs.... Until then, we will suffer without the pics...  Looking forward to seeing the sausage..... Dave


----------

